# Just overdosed doe on Ivermectin horse paste, please help!



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My doe kidded triplets last night. I just went out to worm her with Ivermectin horse paste. I usually worm at 3x dose, which means 345 lbs. As I depressed the plunger the ring slipped and she got a 900 lb. dose! Please help! Do I need to make her throw up? How? Or will she be okay? Will it hurt her nursing kids?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know the answer, but remember this thread addressed a similar issue:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/ivermectin-overdose-132703/

I hope your doe is ok.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

She'll be fine. Ivermectin is safe up to 10x the normal dose.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Everfree, you make me feel so much better! Last night was my first kidding and I found it a very stressful, exhausting experience, and to top it off this morning thinking I just killed the doe was about more than I could handle. All I could get from the vet this morning when I called was "Yes, it's a big deal" and nothing else (she was in the middle of surgery and the receptionist relayed the message). She's not really a goat vet, but then no one around here is, alas.

Such a large dose won't hurt her babies by remaining in the milk, will it?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I did that to a young KID last year, not that much- but wayyy to much accidentally and it was fine! I think you are fine


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Any that comes through milk isn't going to hurt kids either.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I've heard of this happening so often and have done it myself with harmless things like probios that I finally started using syringe...I find it easier to pull the stopper out of a syrings, eject the dose from the horse or cattle tube into the back of the syringe, then slowly and carefully pul the stopper back into the syringe with the single dose. ...voila, no slipped dosage rings.. Silly me spent months trying to "draw up" the paste from a plastic cup before I got wise to putting it in the back of the syringe...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, she'll be fine. I once was worming a little 40lb doe or so, the dial slipped and she got the entire 1250lb dose. She was absolutely fine, and in fact, looked incredible after that!


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks so much. Vet #2 just called me back (and she *IS* a goat vet, just too far away to do farm calls for us) and said she'd probably be fine, just to keep an eye out for neurological symptoms over the next 24 hours. Sounds like that's not likely though. 

And yes, Hallsthirdacre, lesson learned! Next time I will NOT rely on the dumb horse wormer tube and will decant the proper dose into a syringe just the way you describe. Thank you, that's a great idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will be OK.


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations on the new kids. I hope your doe will be fine. I've read about the ring slipping. I wouldn't be so worried about the Ivermectin so much as if it was Moxidectin. Good luck


From Sunny So. FL. / Oberhaslis


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

On one of those horse brand de-wormers - the tube has a loose stopper and a more runnier paste. It can easily happen and has to many of us. I would give your doe some pro-bios paste after de-worming as it will help.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, it's been over 24 hours and no symptoms of any kind from the doe, so it looks like we're in the clear. Whew! Thanks to you all for your help.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

I realize this is an old post but I did the exact same thing, the ring slipped and my 83 lb buck got the whole tube! That was 5x the dose. Watching and hoping he will be ok. I’m going back to the syringe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goat will be fine it is a gentle wormer.


----------



## Larysa Breem (10 mo ago)

Breezy said:


> I realize this is an old post but I did the exact same thing, the ring slipped and my 83 lb buck got the whole tube! That was 5x the dose. Watching and hoping he will be ok. I’m going back to the syringe!


Really old post but I just did this too today and was freaking out. The silly ring slipped and my elderly goat got a whole tube. I am praying all will be ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will be ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She may get loose stool. But ivomec is pretty forgiving. I would give probiotics 3 to 4 hours after the ivomec and for at least 3 days.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I did it to a kid once, he got about 3/4 of the tube. He was fine. Now I double and triple-check that little stopper lol.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I just overdoesed my buck with the tube slipping.gave hime 250 lb worth.hes fine running around and eating he's about 60-75 lb. I freaked out and called vets with no luck so I tried on here this makes me feel better I was so worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, he will be ok.


----------

